# [MDX] Abfrage mit ähnlicher Semantik zu SQL Abfrage mit Group By und Where



## Thomas Darimont (28. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

hier findet man eine sehr anschauliche Erklärung für die Nachbildung einer MDX Abfrage mit der Semantik einer SQL Abfrage mit Group By und einer einschränkender where-Bedingung:
http://geekswithblogs.net/darrengos...equivalent-of-a-filtered-group-by-in-sql.aspx

Gruß Tom


----------

